# How about a Golf outing?



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

weekend i work afternoons sounds good late may after the walleye rush set up times soon so we can have a place 4 everyone to follow together rattle run sounds good who setting it up and how many people r going and can we bring few friends


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

You should probably call all the courses metioned and check availability. I've put a couple outings together a few years back and the hardest part was finding a course that could accomidate an outing. They really fill up fast.

Call around. Get times and dates available. Post it. Book it.

I'd love to play if the timing works out.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll take on the hosting part...I'll call Rattlere run and all the place's and check if we'll be able to...How many do we have going? Do we want 2-3 groups or 1 big one? 9 or 18 holes? Do we wanna eat afterwards?

Shane


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Find out the availability of the courses then post a poll.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Check for 18 holes. People can leave after 9 if they want. Eating afterwords would be optional. If they have tee times available they'll be room in the dining room. See if they have 4 to 5 spots available. Thanks for picking up the ball and running with it.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

have a dead line on the people that want to go so u know how many people are wanting to go on the outing have them pm u with there name and also i think we should have just people from the site so we get to know each other and tell STORYS of the big one that got away


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Okay i'll call and make a new thread? I'm thinking we do this after i get out of school (june 8th) so i'll need all the name's of the people goin by then!

Shane


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

thats fine after june 8 but when r u going to book it so we can put the date on r calandar


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea, sorry i still have to call (been busy)...I'll get a date and everything...

Shane


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I can probably go if it does not interfere with my football camps and practices. I live right by BrambleWood, only call there if you do not mind playing on a sucky course. Ther is Heather Highlands which is nicer, about 3 miles away from BrambleWood.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

r we going to have a outing


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I don't have time to pull it all together but if someone else wants to run with the ball...it's a good idea.


----------

